
How Wired Published Its GitHub Story on GitHub - llambda
http://www.wired.com/wiredenterprise/2012/02/github-revisited/
======
ghayes
I'd contrast this situation to Wikipedia, which allows unfettered access to
collaboration. The benefit of MediaWiki is that people can build their changes
directly on previous changes, being continually pulled into master.
Alternatively, Wikipedia suffers from authorities having less weight than
experienced editors with little domain knowledge (and constant fights against
vandalism, esp. on trending articles).

There is a likely a middle-ground between Wikipedia's open editing, and
GitHub's "what does it really mean to fork a story and make a pull request."
Interesting experiment none-the-less for Wired.

------
mcrider
Merging people's writing together doesn't seem to be as obvious as merging
people's code together -- code is a means to an end, so whatever is the best
solution should be merged into master. Writing is subjective, so if your
paragraphs cause a merge issue, its not so simple to choose a winner.

~~~
krallja
Pull request:

\- its not so simple to choose

\+ it's not so simple to choose

~~~
mhartl
You can put in a couple of spaces before each line to make the diff look even
better:

    
    
      - its not so simple to choose
      + it's not so simple to choose

~~~
mhartl
Dear downvoter: this was a simple, helpful comment about the formatting
supported by this site, and it didn't deserve your ire. Please go visit a site
other than Hacker News. You are not welcome here.

~~~
diminoten
I wasn't aware you even could downvote here. But even if you can who cares? I
think elitism here is even more frowned upon than a downvote.

But this is horribly off topic, so if you _can_ downvote, we both _should_ be
downvoted.

------
jedberg
This actually kind of annoys me. When I worked in that very same Wired office,
I was constantly trying to get the (fairly tech savvy) writers to use git for
their drafts and then just push to Wordpress when they had a final version.
They never thought it would work.

Well, I'm just glad they finally saw the light.

I can't wait until we can convince congress to publish laws this way. Imagine
if you could see which congrescritter made each change with git blame?

